# Our "Ski Country" is going to get a few feet



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

"Ski Country," South of me is going to be getting up to 30 inches by Thursday.payup


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

grandview;897165 said:


> "Ski Country," South of me is going to be getting up to 30 inches by Thursday.payup


is bout time.... the mountains have been bare til now


----------

